# Why Do We Learn Greek and Hebrew?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2008)

Why Do We Learn Greek and Hebrew? « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2008)

Good post. Piper does a good job with this as well in his book, Brothers We Are Not Professionals.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks. 

I wonder how many of our PB Pastors use the languages each week?


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Great blog! I find that the original languages are great time savers. 

The structure of an epistolary passage is often much clearer in the Greek, so I do my structural analyses in Greek. From there it's a short step into my exegetical outline. 

Plus, word studies are easier when you can actually interact with primary sources (and if you have Bibleworks). Trying to do a word study with something like Strong's or even Vine's as a mediator is much more difficult and not as rewarding.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 20, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder how many of our PB Pastors use the languages each week?



I typically use my Greek and Hebrew skills every week. Even if the text I'm working is in one language, I often use my "Reader's Hebrew Bible" and "Reader's Greek New Testament" to keep proficient.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 20, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wonder how many of our PB Pastors use the languages each week?



I'm not a pastor, yet I use Greek and Hebrew almost every day.

It's probably for me more a form of personal growth (and even "recreation" in the best sense of the word) than one of professional study, but it still is very gratifying.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2008)

Ben, I don't use "both" each week, but whatever passage I'm preaching from I will generally translate from the original or at least (especially in the case of Hebrew, where passages tend to be longer and my vocab much more rusty) do a word study of the Hebrew terms in the passage.

But, to answer your question, I will ordinarily use either Greek or Hebrew (and sometimes both) each week.


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 20, 2008)

One of the pastor's I know goes to the original language each week and translates them, exegetes them for each sermon he gives.


----------

